# Late Goose Guided Hunts in Zone 3



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone you guys can recommend?? Ive looked into Haydays hunts already!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I haven't hunted with these guys, but they are a sponsor here, and the owner is also a Mod on this forum...

http://www.coldwatercharters.com/waterfowl.htm


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

Honker Hangers out of Sanilac county


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

laker taker said:


> Honker Hangers out of Sanilac county


Yea yea them guys !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michidoorsman (Jan 7, 2013)

What's the price for a guided goose hunt?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

$100-$175 for most operations


----------



## rjmacker (Sep 3, 2011)

Wildlife Connections out of Jackson. Hunter is a relatively new guide but he will do everything he can to put you on birds. He also has top of the line decoys and blinds.
http://wildlifeconnectionsmi.com.p9.hostingprod.com/home


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

rjmacker said:


> Wildlife Connections out of Jackson. Hunter is a relatively new guide but he will do everything he can to put you on birds. He also has top of the line decoys and blinds.
> http://wildlifeconnectionsmi.com.p9.hostingprod.com/home


Ha! Being from the same town as him I know all about him. His dad was my gym teacher. I will leave it at that.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

rjmacker said:


> Wildlife Connections out of Jackson. Hunter is a relatively new guide but he will do everything he can to put you on birds. He also has top of the line decoys and blinds.
> http://wildlifeconnectionsmi.com.p9.hostingprod.com/home


Isn't he currently in college in the the U.P?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Speedway- What counties are you looking to travel to? 

If you can hunt during the weekdays, I might be able to get you out.
As I am not currently working right now and my buddy AR34 is going to days for 5 weeks.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Being a guide for 18 yrs now i was shocked when i seen he charged you more money if you didnt want the guides to shoot ive never heard of that before.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

MCMANN said:


> Being a guide for 18 yrs now i was shocked when i seen he charged you more money if you didnt want the guides to shoot ive never heard of that before.


Yeah I seen that also on his web site. He's very cocky.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Are they shooting first or shooting back up? If a single comes in, who gets it? Do I get shot number one or do they shoot if I miss the first time or wait until it's getting out there?

I'm not paying someone to shoot birds out from under me. 

Guess you gotta pay for those custom hoodies somehow.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

laker taker said:


> Honker Hangers out of Sanilac county


What happened to their web site?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Ha! Being from the same town as him I know all about him. His dad was my gym teacher. I will leave it at that.


 
same here what a joke


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

I by know means are knocking the guy for charging extra guess its strange to me for a extra charge not for the guides to shoot. Its a guided hunt in my eyes not a hunt for guides to shoot limits.. but thats my service views and ways.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> I by know means are knocking the guy for charging extra guess its strange to me for a extra charge not for the guides to shoot. Its a guided hunt in my eyes not a hunt for guides to shoot limits.. but thats my service views and ways.


Unless its snow geese...But maybe he's charging so they can shoot his limit>? Which is illegal but I'm at a loss to.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> Being a guide for 18 yrs now i was shocked when i seen he charged you more money if you didnt want the guides to shoot ive never heard of that before.


I dont see this charge on the site?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

SBE II said:


> I dont see this charge on the site?


 its on the your guides page . thing that cracks me up is where they say years of experience wonder how many years that is


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Its on there somewhere . Snow most guys want the guides to shoot because they want the big pile of birds at the end of they day. I do have guys that ask the guide not to shoot it cool by me its their hunt. My guides will not shoot 1st and only shoot into the large groups and the guides will never shoot 1st or he wont guide for me...


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess im old school when it comes to guided hunts . Im for the cleints to have the best time while hunting with us and for a guide to shoot all the time just isnt for me. I want my guys to keep hunting with us and we try and do everything we can to keep them with us ... I for one dont even take a gun out when i guide....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

"Guides will be shooting during guided goose and duck hunts. If clients request for guides not to shoot, additional fees will apply."


I've been thinking of trying to book a hunt

then again, maybe not :evil:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

birdshooter said:


> its on the your guides page . thing that cracks me up is where they say years of experience wonder how many years that is


oh wow...but doesn't note that on the price page? Sneaky sneaky


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

He may do very good hunts i have no idea . But just dont agree with the whole guide shooting thing but its his deal and we all do things different...


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

MCMANN said:


> Its on there somewhere . Snow most guys want the guides to shoot because they want the big pile of birds at the end of they day. I do have guys that ask the guide not to shoot it cool by me *its their hunt*. My guides will not shoot 1st and only shoot into the large groups and the guides will never shoot 1st or he wont guide for me...


Just the way that it should be. To bad there are guide services that don't feel the same. If more had the feelings that Mike has, we wouldn't have to read about the horror stories on various forums.

By the way, McMann, How is Missouiri treating you right now?


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

We just got back from Mo it was good no means great but good we had some huge ass tornados of snows down there. I will be heading rt make down here in a few days had to come back and get all the snow goose gear in the trailer.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

MCMANN said:


> He may do very good hunts i have no idea . But just dont agree with the whole guide shooting thing but its his deal and we all do things different...


Here is my experience. It's my dime, I shoot. With that said on almost every hunt I've been on we allowed the guide to get in on the action at some point during the hunt. When limited, I'd much rather the guide hunt so we can have more field time than head out of the field. 

Have only had one bad experience where the guide put himself in the kill hole, took first shots and ended with 3 birds where the guys paying ended with none:lol: Would never hunt with him again.

To me the goose guide in question seems like he's hunting and you are paying to tag along. Poor business choice IMO, but I'm sure there are guys that don't care. For experience, I know some guys that after 5 years know more than guys with 30 years under their belt, so that really would not phase me.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

goosemanrdk said:


> Just the way that it should be. To bad there are guide services that don't feel the same. If more had the feelings that Mike has, we wouldn't have to read about the horror stories on various forums.
> 
> By the way, McMann, How is Missouiri treating you right now?


X2...Professionalism


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hahaha this is too funny. I have hunted around this "guide" for the last two seasons. Lets just say I'm not his biggest fan. He's screwed me over on a couple of fields in the past. And like stated previously when I go on a guided hunt I'm shooting not the guide but if we all agree to have the guide shoot its perfectly fine with me.  just my 0.02 worth.


----------



## Michidoorsman (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone around the lapeer area seen any honkers nesting or landing in any fields?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Michidoorsman said:


> Anyone around the lapeer area seen any honkers nesting or landing in any fields?


You live there, go look...


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Hunter is a tool and I'm pretty sure all of Jackson county will agree. 

Haydays will pick you up in a Winnebago and take you to one of the two pits they've hunted all season.


That bout sums it up. Look into honker hangers. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

SBE II said:


> You live there, go look...


Whoa... easy there big fella'. This isn't one of the regulars you're fighting with about season dates. It's a newb. He probably isn't used to the "rules" yet.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

rentalrider said:


> Whoa... easy there big fella'. This isn't one of the regulars you're fighting with about season dates. It's a newb. He probably isn't used to the "rules" yet.


 
:lol:  :cwm27: 

:16suspect
Smoke


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

rentalrider said:


> Whoa... easy there big fella'. This isn't one of the regulars you're fighting with about season dates. It's a newb. He probably isn't used to the "rules" yet.


Still its sound advice. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea but look at what you get to shoot............

Early season Canadian Goose.....September 1-10.......$150.00

Ya'll get to shoot Canadians gawd I hate when people say that!!!!!!!!!!I can take a lot but Canadians years and years speriance right there! 

 Smoke


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently after 11hrs of work I don't decipher too well. I have no idea what the intent of your response was. I often feel like I need sub-titles like they have on Swamp People.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

T.J. said:


> Still its sound advice.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup. But see no reason to be a douche to a complete newb who is just getting his feet wet. If you look at his previous posts he asked a similar question in another forum and got a reasonable answer. What an ass he must be to have expected the same here.


----------

